

Justin.tv to launch Socialcam video sharing service - mjdipietro
http://mashable.com/2011/01/31/justin-tv-socialcam/

======
danteembermage
Can I put in a request for service #3? Bring back the old calendar, re-brand
for the enterprise, then sell for big $$$ to my parent institution as a push
button lecture cast solution.

~~~
justin
We will consider it.

------
growt
I'm quite disappointed with justin.tv. I recently signed up for a 1-day-trial
and they added a $9.99 recurring payment to my paypal account. It seems a bit
sneaky, something you would expect from a porn site, but not from a yc
startup.

~~~
justin
I am sorry about that. We try to make it clear that the trial pro account is a
trial that upgrades in the copy. If you want to send me an email I can make
sure to refund you.

~~~
growt
Thank you for the reply. I was able to cancel the subscription before it got
billed. But I didn't expect it in the first place.

------
_pius
Great, simple idea ... I'm excited to see it in action.

